
CIA controlled global encryption company for decades, says report - nemoniac
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/feb/11/crypto-ag-cia-bnd-germany-intelligence-report
======
eqvinox
I thought this was common knowledge, it's not like there are too many choices
on who's doing the compromising once you know they are indeed compromised...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crypto_AG#Compromised_machines](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crypto_AG#Compromised_machines)

